# Dad to be gets a baby and a speeding ticket



## Flight-LP (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...te_police_back_ticket_for_speeding_dad_to_be/

He is actually going to challenge the ticket in court?!?!?!? C'mon, seriously?


----------



## Tanker299 (Jan 5, 2011)

*102mph*

... with his pregnant, about to deliver wife?

Darwin Award candidate IMO B)


----------



## bstone (Jan 5, 2011)

> After a trooper tried to stop the Coughlins, they called 911. The trooper then escorted them to the hospital. After the baby was born, John Coughlin was ticketed.



At least he waited and wasn't a jerk about it. I agree with the ticket and agree with the trooper waiting until it was all said and done.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 5, 2011)

If it was an emergency, he should've called 911 in the first place.

There is absolutely no reason to ever go 102mph. Ever. If he had lost control he would've killed them all, including the baby, and anyone who got in the way. He showed no regard for anyone else, and put his wife at more risk speeding to the hospital than she would've been just delivering in the back of his car and then proceeding to the hospital.

Having a baby is usually not an emergency. Women used to drop them in the fields and keep working.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Having a baby is usually not an emergency. Women used to drop them in the fields and keep working.



So now we expect you to have your kid while still treating patients.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> If it was an emergency, he should've called 911 in the first place.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason to ever go 102mph. Ever. If he had lost control he would've killed them all, including the baby, and anyone who got in the way. He showed no regard for anyone else, and put his wife at more risk speeding to the hospital than she would've been just delivering in the back of his car and then proceeding to the hospital.
> 
> Having a baby is usually not an emergency. Women used to drop them in the fields and keep working.



+1. Sasha gets a gold star!

There is no excuse for this reckless behavior.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 5, 2011)

Agree with the above. 

Another example of someone getting into a tizz and taking the law into their own hands, when there were other legal options available to them. I would hate to think of the outcome if he had a blow out at that speed?

Take the penalty, move on, and count yourself lucky you didn't have a trooper who attempted to pit you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> Another example of someone getting into a tizz and taking the law into their own hands, when there were other legal options available to them. I would hate to think of the outcome if he had a blow out at that speed?



Taking the law into his own hands? I didn't realize that availing oneself to the legal system was taking the law into ones own hands. If one shouldn't go to court, why even pay for a court system. The police should just be able to arrest and determine punishment on site with no appeal all Judge Dread style.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Taking the law into his own hands? I didn't realize that availing oneself to the legal system was taking the law into ones own hands. If one shouldn't go to court, why even pay for a court system. The police should just be able to arrest and determine punishment on site with no appeal all Judge Dread style.



Isn't that Dredd?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it is good he is going to court, that way the message can be repeated by the judge and he will be less likely to forget it.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> If one shouldn't go to court, why even pay for a court system. The police should just be able to arrest and determine punishment on site with no appeal all Judge Dread style.



Perhaps if he was going a little slower than (almost) twice the posted speed limit, a fixed penalty would have been handed out.

Too fast, too reckless ... too bad!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> Perhaps if he was going a little slower than (almost) twice the posted speed limit, a fixed penalty would have been handed out.
> 
> Too fast, too reckless ... too bad!



So fixed penalties shouldn't have any source of appeal or judicial oversight? Since when did the police also become judges?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 5, 2011)

Guy shouldn't have done what he did, but his wife was in labor, and men are essentially taught by the media that they are supposed to panic and race to the hospital, so i'll give him a break.


----------



## reaper (Jan 5, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Guy shouldn't have done what he did, but his wife was in labor, and men are essentially taught by the media that they are supposed to panic and race to the hospital, so i'll give him a break.



Why? If he was that worried, he could have called 911.

Then they could freak out and race to the hospital with L&S a blaze!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 5, 2011)

reaper said:


> Why? If he was that worried, he could have called 911.
> 
> Then they could freak out and race to the hospital with L&S a blaze!



Oh, so you are saying you would have transported her to the hospital when birth was imminent? Especially tacking on 8 minutes to get to their house? Just messin...


----------



## reaper (Jan 6, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Oh, so you are saying you would have transported her to the hospital when birth was imminent? Especially tacking on 8 minutes to get to their house? Just messin...



Nope, That's why the  is at the end. It was sarcasm for all the providers that think childbirth is an emergent situation.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Jan 6, 2011)

102 is uncalled for!!!  Absolutely no reason for it.

Let him challenge that ticket. Good luck with that.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 21, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Guy shouldn't have done what he did, but his wife was in labor, and men are essentially taught by the media that they are supposed to panic and race to the hospital, so i'll give him a break.



Me too, I've been there 4times. Now 102 is fast, but there are other considerations such as: place, the driver(Is he reconized as an emergency driver by cert. or training)., circumstance, condition of patient, and even vechicle.


----------

